# 6 12's 4th order, 16v, 10k+, single cab s10 :)



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

well i've got a good bit done so i figured i would start a build log, still have a ways to go but i got a lot of the things in i need.

build will consist of:
Single Cab s10
Alts: 2 Ohio Generator 300amp, 1 Mechman 250 amp
Headunit: Kenwood KDC-X994
Amps:US Amps for horns, Modded Zed Leviathan for mids, and 2 Sundown 3500d's for subs.
Subs:6 SA 12's
Frontstage: Illusion Audio CH-1 Carbon horns, Sundown neo pro 8's and 10's, Dayton 4 inch mids.
Wiring: 4/0 welding wire for 16v alts, all KNU flex for 12v side.
Batts: D3400 up front, 3 d1600s for 16v.

Im sure im leaving something out so bear with me. ive never done a build log nor a build to this magnitude.

BIG THANKS to Surreal, Toolmaker, and Jacob for helping me out. i know ive bugged the **** out of them with a million questions.


New Stuff
















Modded Levithian, does [email protected] and [email protected]








Toolmaker is going to help me fix this mess

















Box


















Amp Rack









keep all the wire organized










Relay wired In with the needed Diode


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

got a little more done today, next step is to resin the inside and outside.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

ot a little bit done this evening...dumbass me resined the tops of the wood so i gotta sand it down so i can glue the sealed section together and it actually hold. tried sanding it by hand, that **** ain't happening lol
and here is what will be powering the subs









4 inch mids that will go in the dash


















gotta hug them nuts










box resined. debating on painting the inside and outside. inside will be white with while leds more than likely. anyone got any suggestions on inside and outside? how many coats of resin will it take jsut to waterproof it? what prep work should i go to to get it ready to paint? noob questions i know, dont want super slick paint but i want it to look good.

1 of 2 braces added. other will run perpendicular to this one.
















thanks toolmaker!! negative terminal is sideways a little to keep it away from the fender a little.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

not much of an update, but got the sealed section done. also got the t nuts on the baffle. gotta wait on the gasket for the top. gonna sand the inside down good and paint it this week if i can get a warmer day.

amp situation will change more than likely. gonna ditch the US amps. jsut isnt practical and i have all the power with the leviathan. plan on building another amp rack since the current one is butchered up with a bunch of holes. it will help with tuning and make things all around better.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

all of those posts have pictures, copied directly from another forum. i'll give it a day and if it doesnt show up i'll redo it


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

yeah, no pics.... wanna see!!!


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

redid the pictures!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a gorgeous router jig! I broke my Jasper Jig a long time ago, and tried to fix it with epoxy and fiberglass. Mine looks terrible.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah it sure. Toolmaker is the man! he made the distros too

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

treylittlefield said:


> Yeah it sure. Toolmaker is the man! he made the distros too
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


Once Toolmaker starts making more of the Jigs, I will be buying one for sure. No need to even waste money on a Jasper..........


----------



## RidnClean (Nov 24, 2007)

get loud son


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

WIN!


NEUMAN


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

bigdexxx said:


> Once Toolmaker starts making more of the Jigs, I will be buying one for sure. No need to even waste money on a Jasper..........


exactly. good american made quality stuff 





RidnClean said:


> get loud son


thats the plan....and low while doing it ..lol


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Not much done...just did more resin and sanding. I did roundover the box though. Plan on doing some painting tonight

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Got a little bit done today after getting off of work.

that's the lovely GF acting goofy as always. lol shes bout 9 weeks pregnant 










This will be what a paint the port and the new amp rack in









this will be what the remainder of the box is painted









Primer









Primer










overall im happy about the paint, could it have been better? yes. but ive learned a whoel lot from it. which is the name of the game isnt it?


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

some bracing i'll be using...never enough overkill 










money shot










there is the mess of wiring thats somewhat hiddin from the front view.











got my leds ordered. im going to get some longer screws for the lid and a few more washers and nuts that i need. this weekend i'll be building my amp rack and starting on the interior hopefully while i wait to order my bedcover.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

had a ****ty day at work, got told i was no longer needed at work as they were laying people off due to the economy. guess its job hunting once again...lol


Got some bracing done today. this makes the top soildd as hell 


















this was $3 free shipping  pretty good actually. thats a 2 1/2 screw for size comparison. lol


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice build.

Please do tell where you got your cable cutters. Thanks, Jon.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

VMI. They are a supporter on caraudioclassifieds.org. you have to be a member to get the coupon code I believe

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

heard it play in the vehicle for the first time today  all i can say is i cant wait to really throw some power to them.

here it is in the bed..gonna be cutting it close with the new bedcover. when it comes in we'll go from there. hopefully everything clears. i gotta cut out the metal in the bed and cab about 1/2in.










here is hpw much space i will have after batteries are in. which only leaves one place for the amps, on top of the batteries. i'll be starting on that this week.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

anyone have an idea for a battery/ amp rack. dimensions are 38 wide, 17 tall, and 10.5 deep. want it to be sturdy and will be mounted to the bed floor. i have access to 2x4, 3/4 birch and threaded rod. so possibilities are endless. lol was gonna mount amps on top of batteries with birch in between. any suggestions?


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Single Cab s10 blowthrough 6 12's - YouTube

Single Cab s10 blowthrough 6 12's - YouTube

Single Cab s10 blowthrough 6 12's - YouTube


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

are you looking to do something like this?










customer of mine had 3 xs 3400 and the batcap which according to batcap works as a large capacitor was demanded to be used in the back. 1 3400 under the hood.
running a crescendo 3500 and a crescendo 1004c. I then used 3/4 birch and built up the sides to mount another piece of 3/4 ontop as a platform and dowel rods supporting the 4 channel above the 3500.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

got a little bit done today. decided to go ahead and seal up the box since im done with it. i put the leds in it also. worked on the amp rack for the front and back. the front is almost done and im still contemplating how im gonna do the back rack.

Here is the rack that i had built. i like the fact its pretty much done, but i dont like hat the bottom amp kinda closed in. i have to fans i could place on each end of it to help it out a little. would just mean more wire to run.

space that the amp has. roughly 3 1/2in.


















here is the one i was thinking about doing after playing with the idea, i dont know if both amps will fit like that though and dont know if the batterys are gonna be to wide for the angle i would have to put the amps on.










this is a picture of the seal compressed on the ported chamber. i used this on my last 4th order and it did wonders 










the new frontstage amprack. i like this a lot better. a lot more simple and will be easier to wire up in the end.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks nice man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

( ( ( ( ( ( WOMPWOMPWOMPWUBWUBWUB!!! ) ) ) ) ) )

Your neighbors will love you.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

takeabao said:


> ( ( ( ( ( ( WOMPWOMPWOMPWUBWUBWUB!!! ) ) ) ) ) )
> 
> Your neighbors will love you.


haha yeah probably....good thing i am smart with my volume knob


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Clearance from the top of the amp to the next shelf










the start of the mess lol



















all techflex and ziptied up 



















one of the brackets for the horns under the dash









got the carpet back in and all the wires pulled through










Got the Boot put in and some SDS tiles on the back wall and foamed a little



















Ran into a problem with the amp rack, with the wires under the carpet it made it sit up a little higher. so im going to have to make the back a little taller or something to fix it lol


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

here's a picture of the truck in case anyone was wondering...lol










this tool makes life a lot easier...lol










meet this guy. caught my knee a few times and literally was at the point of cutting them off. lol **** hurt










horns mounted











mids mounted










the wire ran from the battery to the distros



















powa 










i absolutly HATE this thing. couldnt hook it up because it wouldnt work. ive sent it in 2 times already for the bluetooth being screwed up. ran the system without it and will probably leave it out. the horns sounded better with it, but right now its just not worth the headache.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

got everything working...now i have a HORRIBLE alt whine....what would be the best bet? grounding the headunit to the distro block in the back?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Pretty cool man. Might use your build as inspiration to start on my Ram.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

chithead said:


> Pretty cool man. Might use your build as inspiration to start on my Ram.


thanks man. its still in the early stages  what does your build consist of?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

As of right now? Removing a bunch of stuff and starting with a fresh palette. But I want it to be LOUD!


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

chithead said:


> As of right now? Removing a bunch of stuff and starting with a fresh palette. But I want it to be LOUD!


Good luck

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

treylittlefield said:


> got everything working...now i have a HORRIBLE alt whine....what would be the best bet? grounding the headunit to the distro block in the back?


I have a slight alternator whine in my 00 blazer also. Mine is only noticeable at low volume, but it pisses me off because I did everything possible to avoid it. I heard the factory head unit ground sucks in these trucks, I am moving mine when I open the dash next. Probably don't need to move it to the ground block in the back, but maybe some solid steel in the dash. I may go so far as to run my ground with my power the length of the truck to guarantee no noise.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Navy Chief said:


> I have a slight alternator whine in my 00 blazer also. Mine is only noticeable at low volume, but it pisses me off because I did everything possible to avoid it. I heard the factory head unit ground sucks in these trucks, I am moving mine when I open the dash next. Probably don't need to move it to the ground block in the back, but maybe some solid steel in the dash. I may go so far as to run my ground with my power the length of the truck to guarantee no noise.


Why not in the back?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

treylittlefield said:


> Why not in the back?
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


Not saying you couldn't just thought that might be more work that needed.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

treylittlefield said:


> had a ****ty day at work, got told i was no longer needed at work as they were laying people off due to the economy. guess its job hunting once again...lol
> 
> 
> Got some bracing done today. this makes the top soildd as hell
> ...



if you could mount the woofers face out vs. basket out the woofer would move more air. You are hindering the air movement becuase the basket and motor is taking away from cone displacement. If the box is correct the woofer can be mounted both ways. 
I figure 6 x 12" woofer have an avg. of 113 sq. in to 118 sq.in. face up - face down you will lose about 10% or more per sub 
just a thought


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

got the amp rack 99% done. just gotta paint the front a little more where i missed some spots










started working on the doors since i couldnt get noone else to do em...lol its gonna be a TIGHT squeeze to say the least.










































here is where i flushmounted with the grilles on, id say for the first time i did pretty good.










got this crimper off of ebay


















contemplating if i wanna put this center console in or not. picked it and the door panels up at a s10 junkyard for $65. also picked up a set of neo pro 10s for $90 BNIB


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

anyone have a link online for fabric i can use for the doors? heard ponte was the best?


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

eisnerracing said:


> if you could mount the woofers face out vs. basket out the woofer would move more air. You are hindering the air movement becuase the basket and motor is taking away from cone displacement. If the box is correct the woofer can be mounted both ways.
> I figure 6 x 12" woofer have an avg. of 113 sq. in to 118 sq.in. face up - face down you will lose about 10% or more per sub
> just a thought


i cant mount them the other way, not enough depth. and it would mess up the ratio up a hair mounting them the other way, not that it would be noticeable. also i inverted them to help with cooling. 



Navy Chief said:


> Not saying you couldn't just thought that might be more work that needed.


true. i might try that and see how it works


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice build!


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

difference between what i thought was deep enough on left, and what was deep enough on right lol an inch difference.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey, for the alternator whine, relocate your ground to the bolt on the airbag bracket behind the dash on the passenger side. i had it horrible in my blazer and got rid of it with just that. 

ponte fabric, Sew Classic Knit-Ponte MANY COLORS : Basic Apparel Fabric : apparel fabric : fabric : Shop | Joann.com, i've used that with some good results.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

MTopper said:


> Hey, for the alternator whine, relocate your ground to the bolt on the airbag bracket behind the dash on the passenger side. i had it horrible in my blazer and got rid of it with just that.
> 
> ponte fabric, Sew Classic Knit-Ponte MANY COLORS*: Basic Apparel Fabric*: apparel fabric*: fabric*: Shop | Joann.com, i've used that with some good results.


I looked for a bolt a couldn't find one in the dash. And my hands aren't the skinniest lol but I ran it to the distro in the back and it went away.I also grounded to RCAs first and it helped a little it seemed.

I ordered.some Ponte so hopefully I'll be starting on it next week. 

What size oz mat should I use? Wanna use some thick stuff on back to make it strong


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

not going to lie, i usually end up doing fiberglass after 10 at night and just use whatever i find at mejier haha. idk off hand what it is but works well. it feels like some heavier stuff. works great for pairing up the mdf panels to stock plastic.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

pods i did for the dash. gonna redo them and cover the entire speaker area because the grille hits



















yeah, i know its terrible and ugly. but hey learned a hell of a lot with the first door. lol the orange part is where i fixed a really bad wrinkle.





































here is the second door. im rather pleased with it 


















Gotta wait for taxes to get my bedcover. in the meantime in gonna be getting more wires ran and get as much as i can get done up to putting the box in.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

got a little surprise today


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

picked this up for $100 last night  not what i wanted, but it works.


















plan is to redo this. gonna glass the whole opening because the grills dont fit now.


















changed the lights in my cluster to leds










can you say tight? 










know what this means?


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

this is how i ran the wires to the back and also make the amp rack permanent.


















and god said, let there be light!!! LOL


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

got a few packages yesterday after work. by few i mean 12. lol mail lady HATES me


















leds for interior light...thats with cover on BTW










uh oh....










im so glad to see that blue light. lol










know what this means?


i cant put in the second amp. few terminals were missing/stripped when i got it. now i actually have to fix it to get power lol

running the single amp at 18.8v @ 2.67ohms. was gonna wire down to 1.34 but i didnt have another damn ring terminal for 8 gauge so i said FU(K it. it will be playing under full power by this weekend 

i jsut finished this at 5:30 this morning. pulled an all nighter lol gotta work in a hour and a half...joy

first time in about a month and a half that the truck has had 2 seats. lol been ridin solo.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

finnnnallllyyyy


















































bad problem though. volume at 0 and truck cranked it thumps and makes all kinds of racket from subs. start driving and it doesnt do it, or not that i can hear. could it be the amp?


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

6 12s 4th order - YouTube


----------



## Shelha (Feb 17, 2012)

treylittlefield said:


> powa


Hello,

Very nice build man! I am in the middle of a build myself and I just noticed your distribution blocks, can you tell me where did you get them? Thanks! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Shelha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Very nice build man! I am in the middle of a build myself and I just noticed your distribution blocks, can you tell me where did you get them? Thanks!
> 
> Keep up the good work!



thanks man. guy by the name of toolmaker.
he can do anything with metal you can imagine....

here is his email. tell him trey sent ya

[email protected]


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Trey giving a demo at MLK show. - YouTube


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Trey giving a demo at MLK show. - YouTube


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thats a crazy build haha.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks man i appreciate it. i kow not many diyma like the bass like i do. but its still audio lol


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Basshead 4 LIFE!!!


----------

